# Vi sposate ... perché avete problemi?



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

*Vi sposate ... perché avete problemi?*

nostalgia di massimo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzI4E0LPFEM&feature=related


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

_... un uomo e una donna sono le persone meno indicate per sposarsi... troppo diversi..._
Bellissima!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Il matrimonio, intendo l'istituzione, il contratto dovrebbe esplicitare le ragioni dello stare insieme ..ma chi prende sul serio quelle formule e quelle promesse?
Si pronunciano parole o si pronuncia sì pensando ...però...?
Concordo che uomini e donne non sono adatte al matrimonio, ma forse non in quanto uomini e donne, ma i quanto persone. E' ben difficile le persone si dicano quello che vogliono veramente ...a volte anche a se stessi.


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

sinceramente avevo sottovalutato questo film...che con grande leggerezza, esprime il malessere di tanti


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il matrimonio, intendo l'istituzione, il contratto dovrebbe esplicitare le ragioni dello stare insieme ..ma chi prende sul serio quelle formule e quelle promesse?
> Si pronunciano parole o si pronuncia sì pensando ...però...?
> Concordo che uomini e donne non sono adatte al matrimonio, ma forse non in quanto uomini e donne, ma i quanto persone. E' ben difficile le persone si dicano quello che vogliono veramente ...*a volte anche a se stessi*.


 Soprattutto a se stessi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

La co-sceneggiatrice del film è Anna Pavignano che, oltre ai film di Troisi, ha sceneggiato altri film, tra cui "Caso mai", film secondo me sottovalutato e che dovrebbe essere visto da tutte le coppie prima di sposarsi, che affrontano il tema del senso del matrimonio.
http://www.imdb.it/name/nm0667657/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_v4KASjLOM&feature=related


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La co-sceneggiatrice del film è Anna Pavignano che, oltre ai film di Troisi, ha sceneggiato altri film, tra cui "Caso mai", film secondo me sottovalutato e che dovrebbe essere visto da tutte le coppie prima di sposarsi, *che affrontano il tema del senso del matrimonio.*
> http://www.imdb.it/name/nm0667657/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_v4KASjLOM&feature=related


 Forse è meglio non essere troppo razionali, e non cercare un senso dove senso non c'è... una promessa granitica che alla prova dei fatti troppe volte è disattesa. La fedeltà, l'amore fino alla morte, il rispetto, la fiducia, la lealtà... parole di impegno fortissimo, probabilmente pronunciate da tanti di noi con troppa leggerezza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse è meglio non essere troppo razionali, e non cercare un senso dove senso non c'è... una promessa granitica che alla prova dei fatti troppe volte è disattesa. La fedeltà, l'amore fino alla morte, il rispetto, la fiducia, la lealtà... parole di impegno fortissimo, probabilmente pronunciate da tanti di noi con troppa leggerezza.


 L'amore non si può promettere, o meglio non si può garantire l'innamoramento, il trasporto reciproco costante e perenne, ma il rispetto, la lealtà sì. Certo devono essere sì queste costanti e reciproche. 
Ma, sai, io vedo nel non rispetto e nella mancanza di lealtà una mancanza di rispetto verso se stessi prima di tutto.


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *L'amore non si può promettere, o meglio non si può garantire l'innamoramento, il trasporto reciproco costante e perenne, ma il rispetto, la lealtà sì. Certo devono essere sì queste costanti e reciproche. *
> Ma, sai, io vedo nel non rispetto e nella mancanza di lealtà una mancanza di rispetto verso se stessi prima di tutto.


concordo; non posso prometterti amore e fedeltà per tutta la vita perché tante cose possono succedere ; ma la lealtà quella la darò pretendendola


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

Se penso che ieri c'erano i Massimo Troisi ed I Francesco Nuti...e oggi ci son i pieraccioni ed i salemme.......mi vien da piangere...!Non sopporto più la comicità sciatta e scialba......mi mancano i paradossi di Troisi e la sottile ironia di Nuti....!L'ammetto non ne posso più,ogni natale,delle solite chiappe di de sica e di boldi ostentate come un raro cimelio....le conosco meglio delle mie....BASTA!!:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse è meglio non essere troppo razionali, e non cercare un senso dove senso non c'è... una promessa granitica che alla prova dei fatti troppe volte è disattesa. La fedeltà, l'amore fino alla morte, il rispetto, la fiducia, la lealtà... parole di impegno fortissimo, probabilmente pronunciate da tanti di noi con troppa leggerezza.


l'amore fino alla morte è ridicola come affermazione ma rispetto e lealtà non mi pare.
Qualsiasi cosa succeda rispettarli non è cosa difficile secondo me.
Basta dire le cose in faccia con ,appunto, onestà e lealtà


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo; *non posso prometterti amore e fedeltà per tutta la vita perché tante cose possono succedere* ; ma la lealtà quella la darò pretendendola


Eppure sposandosi lo si fa.... si promette amore e fedeltà per tutta la vita.


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se penso che ieri c'erano i Massimo Troisi ed I Francesco Nuti...e oggi ci son i pieraccioni ed i salemme.......mi vien da piangere...!Non sopporto più la comicità sciatta e scialba......mi mancano i paradossi di Troisi *e la sottile ironia di Nuti.*...!L'ammetto non ne posso più,ogni natale,delle solite chiappe di de sica e di boldi ostentate come un raro cimelio....le conosco meglio delle mie....BASTA!!:rotfl:


devo essere sincera ...a me nuti non è mai piaciuto troppo; dei giancattivi mi piaceva moltissimo athina cenci .una donna colta , ironica e graffiante


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *l'amore fino alla morte è ridicola come affermazione* ma rispetto e lealtà non mi pare.
> Qualsiasi cosa succeda rispettarli non è cosa difficile secondo me.
> Basta dire le cose in faccia con ,appunto, onestà e lealtà


Allora la promessa che si fa sposandoci è ridicola... mah... appunto, dov'è il senso? Si pronunciano parole vane....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eppure sposandosi lo si fa.... si promette amore e fedeltà per tutta la vita.


 Appunto non ci si chiarisce cosa si intende per amore, né cosa si intende per fedeltà.
Le generazioni precedenti non credo avessero la nostra stessa idea di amore e di fedeltà.
Ogni coppia dovrebbe chiarirsela.
Noi ce l'eravamo chiarita ...ma lui pensava che tra il dire e il fare...


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto non ci si chiarisce cosa si intende per amore, né cosa si intende per fedeltà.
> Le generazioni precedenti non credo avessero la nostra stessa idea di amore e di fedeltà.
> *Ogni coppia dovrebbe chiarirsela.*
> Noi ce l'eravamo chiarita ...ma lui pensava che tra il dire e il fare...


 Beh sicuramente... però, sull'esser fedeli a me pare vi sia poco da chiarire... sull'amore, insomma... forse di più.


----------



## Mari' (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eppure sposandosi lo si fa.... *si promette amore e fedeltà per tutta la vita.*


... nel bene e nel male


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora la promessa che si fa sposandoci è ridicola... mah... appunto, dov'è il senso? Si pronunciano parole vane....


mi pare che in comune ci sia l'obbligo della fedeltà insieme ad altri ma non parli d'amore.
in chiesa è proprio "prometto di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita"


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

Se puoi...o se ti capita....cerca:Tutta colpa del paradiso.....o Io chira e lo scuro.....!Il primo è estremamente delicato e sottile.....il secondo anche...ma son di parte...mi piace Giuliana De Sio...una donna intrigante...ma difficile!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare che in comune ci sia l'obbligo della fedeltà insieme ad altri ma non parli d'amore.
> in chiesa è proprio "prometto di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita"


_... prometto di amarti e onorarti..._ non è amore? ah ok, ho capito... in comune non si dice...


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Molti*

Molte promesse son fatte per non esser rispettate....io le definirei dei buoni propositi....poi la vità và....e noi con lei...!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _... prometto di amarti e onorarti..._ non è amore?


si,sì.dicevo che in comune non mi pare che se ne parli.
non mi sono sposata in chiesa e  non mi ricordo che ho detto


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> si,sì.dicevo che in comune non mi pare che se ne parli.
> non mi sono sposata in chiesa e non mi ricordo che ho detto


 Si ho corretto... oggi sono particolarmente tardo, mi hanno reingabbiato nel garage olimpo :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Molte promesse son fatte per non esser rispettate....io le definirei dei buoni propositi....poi la vità và....e noi con lei...!!:up:


 Vero! Se Lancillotto ha messo le corna ad Artù, tutto può accadere... :up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

comunque il risultato della mia fedeltà ad oggi non è certo per mantenere una promessa ma per semplice amore.
e da lui non vorrei la "serietà" di mantenere qualcosa che non sente...


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Molti*

Che poi cos'è una promessa?Possiam permetterci di promettere?Il futuro è nella nostra disponibilità?Io prometto adesso...sulle condizioni dell'oggi....forse non dovremmo prenderci troppo sul serio....!!


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque il risultato della mia fedeltà ad oggi non è certo per mantenere una promessa ma per semplice amore.
> e da lui non vorrei la "serietà" di mantenere qualcosa che non sente...


sono d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> che poi cos'è una promessa?*possiam permetterci di promettere*?il futuro è nella nostra disponibilità?io prometto adesso...sulle condizioni dell'oggi....forse non dovremmo prenderci troppo sul serio....!!


questa è una bella domanda!


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2010)

La cultura cattolica ci ha abituato a promettere ciò che non possiamo mantenere.
ve lo ricordate l'Atto di dolore? Quello che si dice (ancora) in confessione?
"Prometto di non offenderti mai più e di rifuggire le occasioni prossime di peccato" Lo prometti a Dio di non peccare più, pur sapendo, che data la natura umana, questo non è possibile.


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi cos'è una promessa?Possiam permetterci di promettere?Il futuro è nella nostra disponibilità?*Io prometto adesso...sulle condizioni dell'oggi.*...forse non dovremmo prenderci troppo sul serio....!!


in pratica una promessa è più che altro speranza


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*......*

Il futuro è nella nostra disponibilità?


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il futuro è nella nostra disponibilità?


 Solo in minima parte, imho.


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il futuro è nella nostra disponibilità?


Certo che non lo è.
Il tipo di reazione che abbiamo agli eventi, è però nella nostra disponibilità.
Si mettono al mondo i figli con l'obiettivo di occuparsene finchè non saranno indipendenti...certo non dipende da noi il poterlo fare. Potremmo ammalarci o morire.
Diciamo che prendiamo impegni che dobbiamo sforzarci di mantenere.
La vita è fatta di impegni e promesse. In famiglie e sul lavoro.


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*m.m*

Quale parte?:rotfl:Sai....spesso ho la sensazione di esser un coriandolo in un tornado..........ho l'illusione di decidere tutto io....poi quando questo non accade mi rendo conto che mi hanno lasciato credere così....!:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> si,sì.dicevo che in comune non mi pare che se ne parli.
> non mi sono sposata in chiesa e non mi ricordo che ho detto


 In comune si dice ...sì.


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Quale parte?*:rotfl:Sai....spesso ho la sensazione di esser un coriandolo in un tornado..........ho l'illusione di decidere tutto io....poi quando questo non accade mi rendo conto che mi hanno lasciato credere così....!:rotfl:


 Con quale piede scendere dal letto, ad esempio... e poco altro mi sa :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In comune si dice ...sì.


che poi avessi assistito solo al mio
ricordo a memoria gli obblighi ma il momento dello scambio degli anelli è talmente veloce ; 
 pareva anche a me di aver sentito sempre solo il sì.
poi dipende da chi celebra (e da quanti matrimoni ci sono quel giorno) a volte c'è il discorsetto minimo, molte volte no


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo che non lo è.
> Il tipo di reazione che abbiamo agli eventi, è però nella nostra disponibilità.
> Si mettono al mondo i figli con l'obiettivo di occuparsene finchè non saranno indipendenti...certo non dipende da noi il poterlo fare. Potremmo ammalarci o morire.
> Diciamo che *prendiamo impegni che dobbiamo sforzarci di mantenere*.
> La vita è fatta di impegni e promesse. In famiglie e sul lavoro.


 Una promessa non è una cosa vuota e poi ...va come va...una promessa è un impegno a comportarci e a fare le scelte conseguenti per poter comportarci conforme alla promessa.
Se prometto di stare a dieta ...non entro in pasticceria o cerco di andarci raramente e starci il meno possibile. Che senso ha fare un abbonamento per il caffé e stare tutti i giorni con i pasticcini sul tavolo e poi dire ...non sono riuscita a mantenere la promessa ed è capitato che ...mi son fatta fuori un vassoio di bigné?


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una promessa non è una cosa vuota e poi ...va come va...una promessa è un impegno a comportarci e a fare le scelte conseguenti per poter comportarci conforme alla promessa.
> *Se prometto di stare a dieta ...non entro in pasticceria o cerco di andarci raramente e starci il meno possibile*. Che senso ha fare un abbonamento per il caffé e stare tutti i giorni con i pasticcini sul tavolo e poi dire ...non sono riuscita a mantenere la promessa ed è capitato che ...mi son fatta fuori un vassoio di bigné?


La sola forzà di volontà non basta mai a mantenere gli impegni a lungo... devono essere realmente sentiti. Ma se lo sono, non sono impegni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La sola forzà di volontà non basta mai a mantenere gli impegni a lungo... devono essere realmente sentiti. Ma se lo sono, non sono impegni.


 Ma a me piacciono realmente yogourt e zucchine e finocchi e frutta e mi piacciono davvero più dei bigné. Non mi capita mai di sognare bigné o di desiderare di mangiarne ...ma se me li metti sul tavolo...


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Molti*

Già......una parte irrisoria..forse quella inutile....:rotfl:!Sai... mi intrigano i particolari degli eventi.....purtroppo questo è stato un'anno funesto....e parlando di scendere dal letto...mi è venuta in mente una cosa forse una coincidenza....!Le persone vicine alla morte tendono sempre a voler scendere dal loro letto e toccar terra....coincidenza?Ci avete mai fatto caso?Così come quando arrivi sul luogo di un incidente...trovi sempre scarpe fuori posto....!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La sola forzà di volontà non basta mai a mantenere gli impegni a lungo... devono essere realmente sentiti. Ma se lo sono, non sono impegni.


concordo.
anche se riconosco che possono esserci casi che ,per amore dei figli piccoli, o magari un coniuge malato...se sei una persona responsabile puoi "sforzarti"


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo.
> anche se riconosco che possono esserci casi che ,per amore dei figli piccoli, o magari un coniuge malato...se sei una persona responsabile puoi "sforzarti"


Si certo... e a volte, riuscire. Ma credo siano eccezioni. Quando un dato modo di fare non è modo d'essere, e lo si avverte come "impegno", quasi sempre col tempo si cede. 
Per questo quasi sempre le diete dimagranti col tempo finiscono in un fallimento.


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si certo... e a volte, riuscire. Ma credo siano eccezioni. Quando un dato modo di fare non è modo d'essere, e lo si avverte come "impegno", quasi sempre col tempo si cede.
> *Per questo quasi sempre le diete dimagranti col tempo finiscono in un fallimento*.


 ho smesso di fumare....che vuoi che sia una dieta:mrgreen:
per rimanere in forma mi sono imposta un regime morbido che mantengo, con qualche preziosa trasgressione .la forza di volontà da belle soddisfazioni e il piacere di saperci "gestire"


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho smesso di fumare....che vuoi che sia una dieta:mrgreen:
> per rimanere in forma mi sono imposta un regime morbido che mantengo, con qualche preziosa trasgressione .la forza di volontà da belle soddisfazioni e il piacere di saperci "gestire"


 La soddisfazione provata nel vedere e far vedere il tuo corpo in forma, supera la fatica dell'impegno. 
L'immaginazione unità alla forza di volontà... così si vince. La forza di volontà da sola non ce la fa, imho.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

La soddisfazione di sè e di quello che si è costruito è meno soddisfacente di un bel fisico?


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La soddisfazione di sè e di quello che si è costruito è meno soddisfacente di un bel fisico?


 Non c'è classifica, chiaro... ma ognuno di noi è diverso, e per qualcuno potrebbe anche essere così. 
Il discorso era generale... qualunque cosa uno voglia raggiungere, l'immaginazione unita alla volontà. E le possibilità aumentano di parecchio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non c'è classifica, chiaro... ma ognuno di noi è diverso, e per qualcuno potrebbe anche essere così.
> Il discorso era generale... qualunque cosa uno voglia raggiungere, l'immaginazione unita alla volontà. E le possibilità aumentano di parecchio.


 E quindi ...può funzionare anche il matrimonio. Però ci vogliono immaginazione e volontà.



P.S. E poi io di bigné non ne ho visti tanti in giro... :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E quindi ...può funzionare anche il matrimonio. *Però ci vogliono immaginazione e volontà.*
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. E poi io di bigné non ne ho visti tanti in giro... :mexican:


Può funzionare ogni cosa con quel motore lì... però ci vogliono benzina e olio, sennò si spegne o grippa :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Può funzionare ogni cosa con quel motore lì... però ci vogliono benzina e olio, sennò si spegne o grippa :carneval:


 E cosa sono benzina e olio (che non dipendono dall'immaginazione e dalla volontà)?


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque il risultato della mia fedeltà ad oggi non è certo per mantenere *una promessa* ma per semplice amore.
> e da lui non vorrei la "serietà" di mantenere qualcosa che non sente...


ma allora perchè la si fa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma allora perchè la si fa?


 ...e perché poi non si riconosce di aver sbagliato e lo si dice chiaramente?


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma allora perchè la si fa?


chiediamolo a chi l'ha fatta


----------



## Anna A (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La soddisfazione provata nel vedere e far vedere il tuo corpo in forma, supera la fatica dell'impegno.
> L'immaginazione unità alla forza di volontà... così si vince. La forza di volontà da sola non ce la fa, imho.


più che far vedere di avere un corpo in forma, E' il sentirsi in forma che è importante.:up:


----------



## Anna A (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La soddisfazione di sè e di quello che si è costruito è meno soddisfacente di un bel fisico?


è diverso. la prima cosa è la salute e quando i muscoli son belli sani e rispondono bene a uno sforzo e la mattina ti senti il culo bello sodo e le braccia puoi ancora guardarle con soddisfazione.. bè, è una grandissima cosa!


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiediamolo a chi l'ha fatta




io mi sono sposata in comune ma credo che  la cerimonia abbia la stessa valenza di quella religiosa.

E non capisco perchè (non so se l'hai scritto tu) la parola impegno debba sembrare pesante o altro.
a me  piace "l'impegno"


----------



## Lettrice (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto non ci si chiarisce cosa si intende per amore, né cosa si intende per fedeltà.
> Le generazioni precedenti non credo avessero la nostra stessa idea di amore e di fedeltà.
> Ogni coppia dovrebbe chiarirsela.
> Noi ce l'eravamo chiarita ...ma lui pensava che tra il dire e il fare...


Piu' che amore e' fedelta' io chiarirei il "finche' morte non ci separi"... mi sa piu' di minaccia che altro:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che amore e' fedelta' io chiarirei il "finche' morte non ci separi"... mi sa piu' di minaccia che altro:carneval:


lo è:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *comunque il risultato della mia fedeltà ad oggi non è certo per mantenere una promessa ma per semplice amore*.
> e da lui non vorrei la "serietà" di mantenere qualcosa che non sente...


Credo sia l'unico modo


----------



## Lettrice (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> lo è:carneval:


Senti il peso degli anni che ti trascinano affondo:carneval:

FINCHE" MORTE NON CI SEPARI hi,hi,hi...:dracula:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è diverso. la prima cosa è la salute e quando i muscoli son belli sani e rispondono bene a uno sforzo e la mattina ti senti il culo bello sodo e le braccia puoi ancora guardarle con soddisfazione.. bè, è una grandissima cosa!


 Mah...se penso a coppie anziane che festeggiano nozze d'oro con figli e nipoti ...credo che siano estremamente soddisfatte e non siano preoccupate della sodezza dei muscoli.
Non mi paiono cose paragonabili ...proprio grandezze incommensurabili.


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti il peso degli anni che ti trascinano affondo:carneval:
> 
> FINCHE" MORTE NON CI SEPARI hi,hi,hi...:dracula:


fa parte del folklore cattolico cristiano. In certi riti religiosi la drammaticità è d'obbligo.
E' una cosa che mi ha sempre stupito.(negativamente)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> fa parte del folklore cattolico cristiano. In certi riti religiosi la drammaticità è d'obbligo.
> E' una cosa che mi ha sempre stupito.(negativamente)


 Ma no ..chiarisce che è un "per sempre" terreno e che in caso di vedovanza ci si può risposare.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> fa parte del folklore cattolico cristiano. In certi riti religiosi la drammaticità è d'obbligo.
> E' una cosa che mi ha sempre stupito.(negativamente)


Infatti non mi sposerei mai in chiesa... sarebbe l'apoteosi della presa per il culo!
E c'e' chi lo fa:blank:


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no ..chiarisce che è un "per sempre" terreno e che in caso di vedovanza ci si può risposare.


quindi leva valenza a quel "per sempre".
Aborro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quindi leva valenza a quel "per sempre".
> Aborro


 No, perché?
E' per la vita. Non è per l'eternità.
Ha un significato teologico dottrinale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> fa parte del folklore cattolico cristiano. In certi riti religiosi la drammaticità è d'obbligo.
> E' una cosa che mi ha sempre stupito.(negativamente)


Aggiornatevi: si dice" per tutti i giorni della mia vita".


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Aggiornatevi: si dice" per tutti i giorni della mia vita".


ah si? ma c'era anche "finchè morte non vi separi " ?
O no?:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Matrimonio cattolico:

Sacerdote: (N. Sposa) e (N. Sposo), siete venuti a contrarre matrimonio in piena libertà, senza alcuna costrizione, pienamente consapevoli del significato della vostra decisione?
Sposi: Sì.
Sacerdote: Siete disposti, nella nuova via del matrimonio, ad amarvi e onorarvi l'un l'altro per tutta la vita?
Sposi: Sì.
Sacerdote: Siete disposti ad accogliere, responsabilmente e con amore, i figli che Dio vorrà donarvi ed educarli?
Sposi: Sì.
Sacerdote: Se, dunque, è vostra intenzione unirvi in matrimonio, datevi la mano destra ed esprimente, davanti a Dio e alla sua Chiesa, il vostro consenso. 
Sposo: Io, (N. Sposo), prendo te, (N. Sposa), come mia sposa e prometto di esserti fedele sempre, nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita.
Sposa: Io, (N. Sposa), prendo te, (N. Sposo), come mio sposo e prometto di esserti fedele sempre, nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita.
Sacerdote:Il Signore onnipotente e misericordioso confermi il consenso che avete manifestato davanti alla Chiesa e si degni di ricolmarvi della sua benedizione. L'uomo non osi separare ciò che Dio unisce:
Tutti: Amen.
Sacerdote: O Signore, santifica l'amore di questi sposi: l'anello che porteranno come simbolo di fedeltà li richiami continuamente al vicendevole amore. Per Cristo nostro Signore:
Tutti: Amen.
Sposo: (N. Sposa), ricevi questo anello, segno del mio amore e della mia fedeltà. Nel nome del Padre e del Figlio e dello Spirito Santo.
Sposa: (N. Sposo), ricevi questo anello, segno del mio amore e della mia fedeltà. Nel nome del Padre e del Figlio e dello Spirito Santo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Matrimonio civile:

il celebrante legge gli articoli del Codice Civile:
_Art. 143 - Diritti e doveri reciproci dei coniugi_
_Con il matrimonio il marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri._
_Dal matrimonio deriva l'obbligo reciproco alla fedeltà, all'assistenza morale e materiale, alla collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione._
_Entrambi i coniugi sono tenuti, ciascuno in relazione alle proprie sostanze e alla propria capacità di lavoro professionale o casalingo, a contribuire ai bisogni della famiglia._
_Art. 144 - Indirizzo della vita familiare e residenza della famiglia_
_I coniugi concordano tra loro l'indirizzo della vita familiare e fissano la residenza della famiglia secondo le esigenze di entrambi e quelle preminenti della famiglia stessa._
_A ciascuno dei coniugi spetta il potere di attuare l'indirizzo concordato._
_Art. 147 - Doveri verso i figli._
_Il matrimonio impone ad ambedue i coniugi l'obbligo di mantenere, istruire ed educare la prole tenendo conto delle capacità, dell'inclinazione naturale e delle aspirazioni dei figli._​• il celebrante formula le domande di rito:
- “_Sig. *(nome dello sposo) *intende prendere in moglie la qui presente "Giulietta"_?”
- “_Signora *(nome della sposa) *intende prendere in marito il qui presente "Romeo"_?”​• Se gli sposi rispondono affermativamente il celebrante dichiara:
“_A seguito della vostra risposta affermativa io, Ufficiale dello Stato Civile del Comune, dichiaro in nome della Legge che siete uniti in matrimonio_.”
_... Avanti a me Ufficiale dello Stato Civile, vestito in forma ufficiale, sono personalmente comparsi:_
_1) *(Nome sposo)*_
_*2) (Nome sposa)*_
_I quali mi hanno richiesto di unirli in matrimonio a questo effetto mi hanno presentato il documento sottodescritto e dall' esame di questo nonché di quelli già prodotti all'atto della richiesta delle pubblicazioni i quali tutti muniti del mio visto inserisco nel volume degli allegati a questo registro risultandomi nulla ostare alla celebrazione del loro matrimonio._
_Ho letto agli sposi gli articoli 143, 144, 147 del Codice Civile e quindi ho domandato allo sposo se intende prendere in moglie la qui presente Giulietta e a questa se intende prendere in marito il qui presente Romeo ed avendomi ciascuno risposto affermativamente a piena intelligenza anche dei testimoni sotto indicati, ho pronunziato in nome della legge che i medesimi sono uniti in matrimonio..."_​


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No, perché?
> *E' per la vita. Non è per l'eternità*.
> Ha un significato teologico dottrinale.


Mi sa che devi darti una ripassatina al catechismo... è per l'eternità. Il matrimonio vale anche dopo la morte. :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che devi darti una ripassatina al catechismo... è per l'eternità. Il matrimonio vale anche dopo la morte. :carneval:


... sott'inteso però che si muore e si risuscita in un momento non definito più precisamente


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... sott'inteso però che si muore e si risuscita in un momento non definito più precisamente


 se devo resuscitare spero di farlo col corpo dei vent'anni


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... sott'inteso però che si muore e si risuscita in un momento non definito più precisamente


oh madonnina ma tu stamani mi sconvolgi ...allora i pezzi non me li faccio togliere che poi.. che faccio senza? mazza che fregatura:racchia:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che devi darti una ripassatina al catechismo... è per l'eternità. Il matrimonio vale anche dopo la morte. :carneval:


 Vangelo di Luca 20,27. 

_"I figli di questo mondo prendono moglie e prendono marito; ma quelli che sono giudicati degni dell’altro mondo e della risurrezione dai morti, non prendono moglie né marito; e nemmeno possono più morire, perché sono uguali agli angeli e, essendo figli della risurrezione, sono figli di Dio."_


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

infatti un vedovo può risposarsi in chiesa


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vangelo di Luca 20,27.
> 
> _"I figli di questo mondo prendono moglie e prendono marito; ma quelli che sono giudicati degni dell’altro mondo e della risurrezione dai morti, non prendono moglie né marito; e nemmeno possono più morire, perché sono uguali agli angeli e, essendo figli della risurrezione, sono figli di Dio."_


Letto così sembra che chi si sposa non possa risorgere... il matrimonio è indissolubile in terra ma anche in cielo per la chiesa cattolica. E' Eterno.
Sul fatto della vedovanza poi... una delle mille contraddizioni di una teologia assurda. Se si sostenessero seriamente solo un decimo di quelle castronerie si rischierebbe la clinica pischiatrica... ma se le ammanti di biancovestire e di incenso, sembrano normali :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Letto così sembra che chi si sposa non possa risorgere... il matrimonio è indissolubile in terra ma anche in cielo per la chiesa cattolica. E' Eterno.
> Sul fatto della vedovanza poi... una delle mille contraddizioni di una teologia assurda. Se si sostenessero seriamente solo un decimo di quelle castronerie si rischierebbe la clinica pischiatrica... ma se le ammanti di biancovestire e di incenso, sembrano normali :unhappy:


 No, "quelli giudicati degni dell'altro mondo", dopo la morte e il giudizio, non hanno né moglie, né marito.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No, "quelli giudicati degni dell'altro mondo", dopo la morte e il giudizio, non hanno né moglie, né marito.


Appunto... in paradiso vanno solo scapoli e nubili... :unhappy: Gli altri. gli sposati allora necessariamente all'inferno, visto che il Nulla nella teologia non è previsto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto... in paradiso vanno solo scapoli e nubili... :unhappy: Gli altri. gli sposati allora necessariamente all'inferno, visto che il Nulla nella teologia non è previsto.


 Dopo la morte non ce l'hanno, prima sì.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo la morte non ce l'hanno, prima sì.


 cosa?


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

oggi persa sembra la sfinge:sonar:
vado subito a pagina 46


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cosa?


 Il coniuge.
E' un'affermazione che spiega la diversità della vita ultraterrena.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> oggi persa sembra la sfinge:sonar:
> vado subito a pagina 46


 Oggi tu mi fai morir dal ridere... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Letto così sembra che chi si sposa non possa risorgere... il matrimonio è indissolubile in terra ma anche in cielo per la chiesa cattolica. E' Eterno.
> Sul fatto della vedovanza poi... una delle mille contraddizioni di una teologia assurda. Se si sostenessero seriamente solo un decimo di quelle castronerie si rischierebbe la clinica pischiatrica... ma se le ammanti di biancovestire e di incenso, sembrano normali :unhappy:


 ma se il diritto canonico concede di sposarsi significa che il  primo matrimonio è finito


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se il diritto canonico concede di sposarsi significa che il primo matrimonio è finito


In cielo quando risorge il corpo (non l'anima, il corpo come promette il cristianesimo) ritrovi il coniuge...  Per alcuni, sai che bellezza... :unhappy:
Tra vedere e non vedere, meglio sposarsi in comune mi sa... :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In cielo quando risorge il corpo (non l'anima, il corpo come promette il cristianesimo) ritrovi il coniuge...  Per alcuni, sai che bellezza... :unhappy:


 ma scusa se mi sposo tre volte e me li ritrovo tutti e tre come mi comporto?
per coerenza ne ammazzo due e sarò  una sposina devota.
ma pensandoci se risorgiamo non credo che si possa più morire e rifare il giro


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa se mi sposo tre volte e me li ritrovo tutti e tre come mi comporto?
> per coerenza ne ammazzo due e sarò una sposina devota.
> ma pensandoci se risorgiamo non credo che si possa più morire e rifare il giro


Boh... sono solo tante incongruenze...
_"il matrimonio non finisce con la morte, ma viene trasfigurato, spiritualizzato, sottratto a tutti quei limiti che segnano la vita sulla terra, come, del resto, non sono dimenticati i vincoli esistenti tra genitori e figli o tra amici. In un prefazio dei morti la liturgia proclama: «Vita mutatur non tollitur», la vita è trasformata, non tolta. Anche il matrimonio che è parte della vita viene trasfigurato, non annullato."_
Teologo Cantalamessa_._


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Eh?

Ma che cazzo dite?:rotfl:

Non ho capito niente!

Questo thread mi ha fatto venire la voglia di sposarmi... magari poi capiro' :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> Ma che cazzo dite?:rotfl:
> 
> ...


leggi bene però le clausole e gli asterischi prima:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> leggi bene però le clausole e gli asterischi prima:mrgreen:


Quelli a fondo pagina scritti piccino, piccino che gli avvocati tendono a considerare irrilevanti?:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quelli a fondo pagina scritti piccino, piccino che gli avvocati tendono a considerare irrilevanti?:carneval:


queli:carneval:


----------

